# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Swivl, robotic platform for learning, Swivl, San Carlos, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Swivl

"Satarii Star Accessory" on Indiegogo

"Swivl: Multipurpose robotic platform for mobile and DSLR" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Re-introducing Swivl
January 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Two ways to automate capture
December 5, 2014




> Two ways with the press of a button that you can capture better video of presentations, lessons and lectures

----------

